# I love this site!



## Joiseygal

I found out about this site when I clicked on statistics and data on my youtube video. I realized that some people had clicked on my video from this site. When I clicked on the link I realized I had found my home. LOL! 
This site is great! So many people are willing to give information about props they create. I've been going to http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/ for information, but this site seems to have much more than just information on props. It's cool to see other people love halloween as much as I do. Anyway I will be checking out this site often and just wanted to say hi to all you halloween lovers. Oh and I'm big on making paper mache props and Stolloween is my new hero. He does awesome work! Anyway if you guys get a chance check out my paper mache granny on you tube. Thanks! 
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkj9KHrpyKE[/nomedia]


----------



## Tyler

Thats a pretty crazy prop, I have never seen anything like it, nice job. Welcome to the site, I know you will really like it here.


----------



## TwiceBittenNotShy

* you're right, from what i see so far, this is a pretty cool site. by the way, i love the prop. *


----------



## dynoflyer

Joiseygal, you are a sick and twisted individual, we're so glad you're here! Welcome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Totally sick. You'll fit right in here. 
Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks for welcoming me to the site and the nice things you said about my granny prop. LOL... especially thanks to dynoflyer, you really know how to sweet talk a halloween chick. :googly:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Good Video, and welcome to the forum......oh, and thanks for the gratuitious "lift the granny dress" shot! lol!


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...Fiend4Halloween!


----------



## Bloodhound

Nice stuff, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spookineer

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I know what you mean and glad to see you make it here!


----------



## trishaanne

Welcome to the forum! You'll really like it here. If you're interested in meeting and hanging out with a group of Jersey haunters from this site, check out the Gatherings section for the NJ/PA Make and Takes. We meet once a month here in Neptune and as of last month, I think we're up to 15 members! Yes, we're a twisted group of people, but contrary to the rumors that circulate on this site, we really aren't THAT bad...MUWAHAHAHA!!!
If you're interested in joining us, we'd love to have you. Send me a PM and I'll give you all the contact info. Hope to meet you soon!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Lilly

welcome Joisey girl
nice granny you got there ..I don't see any need for improvement


----------



## scream1973

Welcome Joisey.. Glad to have ya here..


----------



## Black Cat

Welcome Joisey girl. Glad to see another NJ haunter. Hope you make it to the NJ/Pa make and takes. We have one coming up Sept. 20th.


----------



## pyro

Hello & Welcome


----------



## Joiseygal

*Wow*

I knew I loved this site! Thanks all for such a warm welcome  I'm going to check out the NJ/PA Make and Takes section to get more info. I'm also going to PM Trishaanne because this sounds like my kind of group...LOL. Anyway thanks again!!! :smilekin:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Welcome to the group. Hope to meet you on the 20th at the NJ/PA mnt.


----------



## dave the dead

hello JoiseyGal!


----------



## Hellvin

Welcome JG


----------



## Ghostess

Welcome to the group! Granny rocks!


----------

